# How do I create a new folder in MS DOS on Vista?



## LadyDayWalker (Feb 6, 2009)

How do I create a new folder in MS DOS on Vista?
I am at TAFE and have tryed the commands MD and MKDIR but neither work. Please help. If I don't do it I fail.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

mkdir works fine for me.
Are you trying to use all caps?
You are using the command prompt window,right?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Might need to run the cmd prompt with elevated privileges to create the directory. What error are you getting when you try to create the directory.


----------

